# African Dwarf Frog experience? (Long story)



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and have a concern about my ADF. Can you help me?

I just got 2 ADF about two weeks ago. The larger of the two is the male, so I'm guessing that just means he's older. When I had first got them, I purchased the frog pellets and tried feeding them. They didn't seem to recognize it as food. I have a 5 gal tank they both share with a female crowntail betta. Of course, the betta went for the food and ate all of it. I went out and bought some mini meal worms. The only way I was going to make sure the frogs were eating was to separate them in a different tank for feeding. I tried offering the chopped-in-half meal worms with tweezers. The female immediately chomped it. Yay! The male seemed a bit more picky and needed some coaxing but he ate. 

Two days later, feeding time again. I put them in the tiny tank to feed them. This time, the male ate vigorously but the female wasn't interested :/ come on... I ran out and bought live bloodworms because the store owner that I had bought them from was feeding that to them. I came back with the goodies and tried again. The male had no problem and seemed more intent on gobbling them up. I tried to feed her but she only ate about 3 worms before losing interest. I thought she'd like to hunt for them herself so I threw in about 10 worms for the both of them to hunt. The male was doing all the hunting. She just stepped over them looking like she wanted out of the little tank.

I figured I should probably keep a closer eye on her and thus, put her in my 1.5 gal tank with another betta fish. At first, I thought she was happier in the smaller tank but then she started hiding inside of the small castle decoration I had in the tank and didn't seem to want to come out. I left her alone. Today was water change day. I noticed the temp in the 1.5 gal tank was only at 67 degrees! I freaked out and took her out and put her in the holding/feeding tank and added warmer water. She looked terrible. I felt so bad. She had white spots on her body. I offered her live bloodworms but she didn't want anything to do with them. I decided that it was probably best to keep her in the larger tank because it stays at a constant 79-80 degrees.

I finished cleaning out the tanks and added her in the larger tank and made sure the temp was at 81 degrees. I think she loved it because for the first time ever, I saw her in the "zen" position.










She didn't stay that way for very long. I let her settle in and waited till she came to the front of the tank. I offered the bloodworms again while she was in the 5 gal, hoping that she'd be happy enough to eat. Unfortunately, she refused them again. I'm worried about her







What can I do for her? I want her to be healthy and happy. The male seems to be thriving as well as my betta. I'm hoping someone can help me out. This is the first time I've ever owned an African Dwarf Frog. I'd really like to add a couple more but I want to make sure I know what I'm doing before taking that step. Thanks in advance!

Oh and here's a picture of the 5 gal she lives in:


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Well the cold water shock and back probably wasn't great for it but it should be ok. Just leave them in the one tank. That being said, African Dwarf Frog are nearly blind and rely on smell to find food. They are also nocturnal and "schooling fish". They should be in groups of 5+ although your tank doesn't really allow for that many. As to the female hiding in the castle, thats normal. Are you sure that tank is 5g? Looks like a 3g. Erm, as to the picture of the female in the "zen" position.. thats probably not a good thing. Staying out in the open like that at the surface probably means it's having problems breathing. I've seen mine mix in with the floating plants with half their head out of the water before but not out in the open.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Woah! Problems breathing? Uh oh... She looks like she's gotten worse since I posted this thread. She's gotten more spots on her, she still has not eaten, and she's still hanging out at the top like that. Man, I thought I was doing better. I haven't removed her from that tank and I bought a heater so that the temp stays constant day and night. My male is doing great. I wish she was doing better. I don't want to lose her. 

When I got my tank (a friend gave it to me) I was told it was a 5gal. I could be wrong. Is there anything I can do for her? Should I not remove her from the tank for feeding?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont think theres much you can do really. Just make sure the water is kept clean. Time will tell.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info and advice. I hope she turns out to be ok.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Please read the link in my signature.

It sounds like she is sick. What color are her legs? he white spots do not sound healthy either...

As for floating in the open, mine do that all the time. There is nothing wrong with it. 

Again, please read the link in my signature. It is the best info you can get on ADFs.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link Gizmothefreaky. *sigh* unfortunately, she died last night. My male is now alone but doing well.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

so sorry for your loss!  hopefully whatever she had, he doesn't catch...


----------

